# POOLE QUAY TT NIGHT 30th June



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just been chatting with Anne at Poole Tourism, this wonderfull seaside event is on again and they would love our support guys.Its an event run by Poole Tourism together with Poole Audi as a sponsor.

Lots of us have been for the past 3 years , lets have an even bigger attendance this year please?

For those that dont know..

Poole is in Dorset (down near Bournemouth) the Quay is the harbourside place where there is exclusive parking (no other vehicles even allowed to drive thru) for us in TTs, there are a host of restaurants and bars too and hotels within walking distance for those wanting to make a weekend of it to discover the beautiful nearby places.

I shall be again organising a TT dinner (we normally get about 25 - 30 of us sitting down for a meal )

The local dealer Poole Audi will be running the event and if as last year will provide free refreshments for us (free drink and nibbles)

We usually organise cruises into Poole from around the countryside making it more fun.

The event is on FRIDAY 30th JUNE, we try to be driving onto the QUAY by 6PM sharp.

Please try to get this in your diary and SUPPORT this great SUNNY eveng event, thanks, John


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Definately in for this - last years was a great evening


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

This sounds like fun. Please add me to your list.

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Definitely coming again this year - last year was excellent. Thanks for the heads-up John 

Some pics from last years event 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another definite here.

Meal afterwards as usual?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Hell, I'm in!

Here's my pix from last year for any newbies.

Happy to stick around for dinner and beers. Is there anywhere in Poole that we can have a drink in later? Everything closed at 11 last year. I suppose I'll need some drinking buddies as well. Everyone went to bed at 11 last year as well.

C'mon folks. It's a great event!

BTW, any hotel recommendations? I was pretty disappointed with the Thistle last year.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

That's my Birthday  I'll be 21  If I come will you all give me a birthday kiss :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> That's my Birthday  I'll be 21  If I come will you all give me a birthday kiss :-*


..at the same time :lol:

I dunno Terri - anything for a snog eh :roll: :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > That's my Birthday  I'll be 21  If I come will you all give me a birthday kiss :-*
> ...


Bumps..... Yippeee    (all 58 of them :wink: )

I'll get me coat....... :-* :-*


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up John.
I will be contacting Poole Audi again this year to arrange a club pitch.
There will also be a promo write up in the next AbsoluTTe to get the message out.
Here's to another sunny evening.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Really sorry John, I'm going to have to drop out of this one. I thought that it was so far ahead that we couldn't possibly have anything booked - got home and found that hubby has booked theatre tickets that night!



Maybe next year....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Think i might be persuaded


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Think i might be persuaded


You sure you can make the long trip Andy?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Think i might be persuaded
> ...


Well he doesnt live within walking distance these days.... :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


Sad but true Richard - expensive business divorce :evil:

Guy i'll have to set off early but i'm sure i can make it on time.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will be coming if I can, but flying out of Gatwick early morning of the 
1st July on Hoilday, then the day I get back it's AGM


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Thoroughly enjoyed the last 2 so all things being equal I intend to be there again
BillP


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Fantastic event, count me in 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You didnt say "us" please dont tell me that pretty lady aint coming :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> You didnt say "us" please dont tell me that pretty lady aint coming :?


I thought she was coming along for us to give her the bumps :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > You didnt say "us" please dont tell me that pretty lady aint coming :?
> ...


Why, hasn't she got any of her own? (I'm sure she did when I met her :wink: )

Jay - fancy a cruise/crawl down the A34, M3 again


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Will try and makes this as im not working.....Just a long ass drive in Friday traffic :x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Will try and makes this as im not working.....Just a long ass drive in Friday traffic :x


Good man, try to bring your TT mates from over there! 8)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Will try and makes this as im not working.....Just a long ass drive in Friday traffic :x
> ...


Mates? I havnt got any  They just pretend to like me


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Jay - fancy a cruise/crawl down the A34, M3 again


Hell yeah  Let's hope the traffic isn't as bad as it was last year :?


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

TTotal said:


> You didnt say "us" please dont tell me that pretty lady aint coming :?


I'm sure she could be tempted along John :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Jay - fancy a cruise/crawl down the A34, M3 again
> ...


Cool - we'll sort something out nearer the time then


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Jay - fancy a cruise/crawl down the A34, M3 again
> ...


Jay, just do what I did - have a flat battery and have to wait 90 minutes whilst your trickle charger does its best - then leave the house having missed the worst of the traffic!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Passed the details on to the "bread knife" hopefully we will be joining for the weekend, sounds a fun event.

NaughTTy - add me to the mini crusie list, that is if you can keep up this time. :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thebears said:


> Passed the details on to the "bread knife" hopefully we will be joining for the weekend, sounds a fun event.
> 
> NaughTTy - add me to the mini crusie list, that is if you can keep up this time. :lol:


could be another here for that cruise :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

This could work out as a nice little cruise down 8)

I'm planning on booking the whole day off - clean the car in the morning and leave early pm (around 2ish) so that we miss the worst of the M3/M27 trawl to the south coast. Things will probably all change by then though :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> This could work out as a nice little cruise down 8)
> 
> I'm planning on booking the whole day off - clean the car in the morning and leave early pm (around 2ish) so that we miss the worst of the M3/M27 trawl to the south coast. Things will probably all change by then though :roll:


Paul, you need to aim to be at Junction 1 of the M27 for approx 4p.m. if you can.
We meet at a pub there called The Sir John Barleycorn.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lets see if we can practice the banner dance again ..... :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > This could work out as a nice little cruise down 8)
> ...


Thanks Mark.......See, I told you things would change (for me anyway) :wink:

Maybe we'll leave a little bit earlier - I can't remember what time we left last year but we missed you at the pub due to the traffic. Still beat you to the Quay though :wink: I'll leave the calculations 'til later.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Lets see if we can practice the banner dance again ..... :lol:


Just as long as we have all the bits this year :roll: :lol:

Q: How many TTOC members does it take to put up a flag

A: Lots! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look at us all with our Olympic Medals


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Look at us all with our Olympic Medals


There was me thinking they were Jim'll Fix it badges :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Look at us all with our Olympic Medals
> ...


jon will fix it jonny saville only less gold and younger


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Has anybody (who's staying Friday night) sorted anywhere to stay yet? As Steve said on an earlier thread, the Thistle wasn't overly impressive last year.

I fancied Sandbanks but they have no rooms available - on this generic site - it could be possible they have some if you try direct, I suppose.

The Antelope has double rooms available @ Â£90 and singles @ Â£70 for Bed & breakfast with free parking.

The Mansion House has doubles at Â£135 (less 10% online booking) and singles at Â£75 for Bed & Breakfast & free parking.

Quite fancy the Mansion House but has anybody tried both and think that this is worth the extra? (It would still be cheaper than what we paid for the Thistle last year, and looks a fair bit nicer too)

As the Sandbanks is already full it may well be worth booking your choice very soon to ensure a roof over your head after the event.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Has anybody (who's staying Friday night) sorted anywhere to stay yet? As Steve said on an earlier thread, the Thistle wasn't overly impressive last year.
> 
> I fancied Sandbanks but they have no rooms available - on this generic site - it could be possible they have some if you try direct, I suppose.
> 
> ...


I'm up for the majoirty vote, what about a group booking discount? HAs anyone tried?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody (who's staying Friday night) sorted anywhere to stay yet? As Steve said on an earlier thread, the Thistle wasn't overly impressive last year.
> ...


Probably not enough of us as not everyone stays.

If everyone who needs a room can post on here then we'll try a bit of bartering


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Double room for me, if you want me to try any hotels let me know.

Use your charm, you managed 20% from the Mulberrybush!!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Definately in for this - last years was a great evening


What now then Guy, as you don't have a TT anymore? :-|


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

?

Guy still has his roadie AFAIA :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> ?
> 
> Guy still has his roadie AFAIA :?


But probably won't by June - see the For Sale section John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whats going on? Audi Driver Mag has this date as the 5th June, the event is not on that day AFAIK.........will check on Monday with Poole Tourism and the AD magazine.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Whats going on? Audi Driver Mag has this date as the 5th June, the event is not on that day AFAIK.........will check on Monday with Poole Tourism and the AD magazine.


I spotted that as well, 5th June is a Monday. Surely AD have read 5th Friday in June and assumed it meant the 5th day?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi mate (I am still in bed with the laptop !!)

Did you get out yet to look at your wheels bolts?

I had to get Soton Audi drill mine out at Â£100 per corner 

If you want a pair of hands I am about this evening..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If i'm entirely bored with all the courses I'm doing this year ---> I may turn up last minute :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be nice to see you Dani, good effort if you can make it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Will be nice to see you Dani, good effort if you can make it.


I will ask my bank manager if he agrees :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just had this from Poole Audi along with MKII info:



> Donâ€™t forget TT on the Quay 2006!
> 
> On 30th June, Poole Quay will be packed as TT owners from across the country gather to display the complete range of TT models.
> 
> We will contact you with more information nearer the time, but if you want to find out more, email [email protected] or call 01202 307877.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me too Paul, just sent them a note back confirming our support too :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

whats the latest news on hotels? I was thinking of booking soon


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> whats the latest news on hotels? I was thinking of booking soon


Me to, you staying the weekend?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wassup Mr 4eyes?

http://www.resort-guide.co.uk/pagedest.php3?destcode=4


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Must admit I've not done any more with this yet as I hadn't got any answers. With current requirement looking like 3 rooms, I very much doubt we'll get a discount.

I'm pretty much favouring the Mansion House - see my previous post.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thebears said:


> Me to, you staying the weekend?


Hi Dale, were staying on Friday night only :wink:



TTotal said:


> Wassup Mr 4eyes?


aahhh thanks for the link Noddy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

oh and who are you calling 4Eyes :roll: 









NaughTTy, im swaying towards the Mansion House too`..

decisions decisions......


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Can someone give me a lift down there :?

They won't let me in with the new car


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Get a demo TT from Poole Audi for the day?

Sorry mate mine only has 2 seats and they are booked :?

<suppose there's room for him in my boot> :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Me to, you staying the weekend?
> ...


Hi Was - you bringing a laydee then?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > thebears said:
> ...


Paul, Tej told me that he swings the other way


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I have just reserved a room at the Mansion House, you can cancel up to midday the day before at no cost. Thought it was better to get somwhere soon.

:?

*** ROOM CONFIRMED ***


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Paul, Tej told me that he swings the other way


John, thats enough about Tej's private life :wink: maybe you heard what you wanted to hear because I have seen his gf 



TTotal said:


> <suppose there's room for him in my boot>


usual pass time John  :roll: 

Paul, yes I will be bringing my laydee friend :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

was said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, Tej told me that he swings the other way
> ...


Yeah John just you bat for that side doesnt mean we all do, and thanks Was, just to prove im not gay here is a pic of my better half










as you can see even thought the Mk1 is a little old it still pulls the girls!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Blimey mate, it must be the wheels that attracts this beautiful wench !

8)

<cos it certainly aint you pal>


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> I have just reserved a room at the Mansion House, you can cancel up to midday the day before at no cost. Thought it was better to get somwhere soon.
> 
> :?
> 
> *** ROOM CONFIRMED ***


Room reserved for us two too 

EDIT** ROOM CONFIRMED for us two too 

Â£121.50 including 10% online booking discount


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone else staying at the Mansion House :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Although not an Official TTOC event (?) this needs a BUMP up ! 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Although not an Official TTOC event (?) this needs a BUMP up ! 8)


It was a sticky at one point!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Er... lets make it sticky then


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Er... lets make it sticky then


[Frankie Howerd voice ]Ooer Missus[/ Frankie Howerd voice]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Er... lets make it sticky then


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Funny bear


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

For those staying at The Mansion House i reccommend you eat in the restaurant, prolly one of the best in Dorset, certainly my favourite in the Poole/B'mth area.

Tad stuffy but the food is absolutely top class.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Top Dollar though Andy, we had a company dinner there ten years ago....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

STOP PRESS !

I have arranged a new venue for our TT meal ..................

We are now dining at the BREWERS FAYRE restaurant which adjoins the Premier Travel Inn in Poole http://www.brewersfayre.host.goodtechno ... wers_Fayre

Its pretty close to where the meet is (3 minutes) and bags of safe and secure parking. If you need to stay the night the rates are cheap too !

http://www.premiertravelinn.com/pti/home.do

Poole Centre (Holes Bay)
Holes Bay Road
Poole
Dorset
BH15 2BD

T: 08701 977 210
F: 01202 661497

The table is booked for 26 of us, please come and join us for a great time !


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Brewers Fayre or top nosh at the Mansion House :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dale if you can afford then please go ahead...

I have been asked to find a new venue as several of the gang feel they want a change.

The meet is all about friends meeting and having a nice social time, not about Chateau Briand and Nouites St George.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Has to be without me this year 

Enjoy, all of you ,,,,, hopefully, I'll make next year's meet


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Dale if you can afford then please go ahead....


Thats the point, I can't  I'll happily go where the beer flows..... :roll:


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Lorraine and I will be more than happy to join you at the Brewers Fayre after the event. That is assuming we survive our Holiday!!
Cheers
BillP


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi all,

Never been to a TTOC event or meet etc and this looks good so count me in. I'll be driving west on the A27 / M27 from Brighton. Where is everyone meeting prior to driving into Poole & at what time?

Anybody else driving the same or similar route?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Looks like i won't be making this now. As change of car will mean i cant park with the rest of ya.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Looks like i won't be making this now. As change of car will mean i cant park with the rest of ya.


The downsides of owning a RS4 :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

225sTTeve said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Never been to a TTOC event or meet etc and this looks good so count me in. I'll be driving west on the A27 / M27 from Brighton. Where is everyone meeting prior to driving into Poole & at what time?
> 
> Anybody else driving the same or similar route?


Steve, great to have you on board, normal start point is the Sir John Barleycorn Public House, its near Junction 1 of the M27

The map has the arrow in the wrong place !!! Turn off the motorway take a left on the roundabout then after 200feet, turn left then turn LEFT not right!!!

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 2&z=0&ar=Y

Try to be there about 4.30 as we must be at Poole before 6pm to get our allocated reserved spot.

Mark AKA Jog will confirm ...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I had this from the marketing guy at Poole audi:

Hi Mark,

Hope youâ€™re well and looking forward to the TT night?

I can confirm itâ€™s ok for you to set up a stand like last year â€" Iâ€™ll organise with the gate staff to let you in early to set up â€" Let me know how much time youâ€™ll need?

This year Iâ€™ve organised one of the Brownsea Ferries to be moored alongside the quay for everyone to use â€" Itâ€™ll give a good vantage point over the cars and they have a bar etc. which can be used â€" There are tables and so on where groups can congregate and Iâ€™ve also organised a Bar-Be-cue to feed you all, which also be alongside.

In addition, weâ€™ll also be holding a â€˜car of the nightâ€™ award, sponsored by Coles Miller Solicitors and weâ€™re also setting up a deal with all the restaurants around the quay to offer a deal to TT owners â€" Iâ€™ll let you know the details next week but it will probably involve having to show your Poole Audi Guest pass to receive the deal â€" Poole Tourism are putting this together for me so bear with me until I get the final details.

Please take this information out to your members and Iâ€™ll forward a more detailed and structured email to you once all is confirmedâ€¦

Regards,

James


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mark, shall I cancel the dinner at the restaurant then? If there is a BBQ then lot of people will not want to sit for food later?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We also need a proper banner this year !


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

oooh... that sounds good. i wonder what time the bar on the ferry closes?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> We also need a proper banner this year !


...and someone who knows how to put it up

:lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Boats, birds, bbqs, beer and TT's sounds like this is going to be a great night.

Oh and mine will win the competition!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Mark, shall I cancel the dinner at the restaurant then? If there is a BBQ then lot of people will not want to sit for food later?


<Thinking out loud>...... I bet there won't be any vegetarian food from the BBQ (or even a separate BBQ) :? Then again - I'm sure we can get something for Ella at one of the quayside restaurants if necessary. Are there any other vege's in our crowd?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

May I suggest that the cancelling of dinner held off until details of the barbie are confirmed.

Not being ungrateful to Poole Audi, but last year, drinks and nibbles were just a couple of plates of finger food and a few bottles of coke on a table.

The barbie may just turn out to be a nice gesture, but not really adequate to feed the marauding masses from the TTOC.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wilbur101 said:


> May I suggest that the cancelling of dinner held off until details of the barbie are confirmed.
> 
> Not being ungrateful to Poole Audi, but last year, drinks and nibbles were just a couple of plates of finger food and a few bottles of coke on a table.
> 
> The barbie may just turn out to be a nice gesture, but not really adequate to feed the marauding masses from the TTOC.


Agreed


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am cancelling the Harvester and we can simply turn up if we need more nosh then...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Had this e-mail in this morning. There were some pictures attached - could just make out some of us lot on the Quay side  :



> You are invited to join us at the annual TT meet on Poole Quay. Now in its fifth successive year, this unique event attracts TT owners from across the UK, with over 100 people attending last year. TT on the Quay is a celebration of this iconic model â€" so no matter what age of your car or its specification, everyone is welcome.
> 
> This yearâ€™s event takes place along the Poole Quay waterfront on Friday 30th June from 6.30-9.30pm. The Quay will be closed off to general traffic and our stewards will be on hand to direct you in displaying your TT and will issue you with a VIP pass for our complimentary BBQ.
> 
> ...


I've e-mailed them confirming attendance and number in my car. Might be worth others doing the same so there's plenty of food on the Barbie!!
I've also asked if there's any vegetarian food available.

Please note - I'm not pushing these restaurants - just quoted their e-mail. 

BTW - does anyone know what happened to the official pics and video they took last year. Did it ever appear anywhere?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Oh yeah... I'd forgotten about the video... and the unusual videographer (if that's a word). Anyone see it/have a copy?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Just emailed them to say Mr & Miss Bears will be there  , sounds like it will be a good night and an extra 10% off food if were peckish later....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Just emailed them to say Mr & Miss Bears will be there  , sounds like it will be a good night and an extra 10% off food if were peckish later....


Not as good as our 20% eh Dale! :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

time to super size that Barbie - ive just told them there are 25 in my group  (just kidding)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A quick Tally of those coming so far. For the numbers I will assume 2 per car unless stated otherwise.
Jog +3
TTotal +1
Naughty +1
Mighty Tee +1
Wilbur +1
Terri +1
DigimeisTTer
TT Vic
Bill +1
Jay +1
Clive +1
The Bears +1
Was +1
Robokn ?
225sTTeve +1

About 30 so far then


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Just emailed them to say Mr & Miss Bears will be there  , sounds like it will be a good night and an extra 10% off food if were peckish later....
> ...


You should have a word Paul :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> A quick Tally of those coming so far. For the numbers I will assume 2 per car unless stated otherwise.
> Jog +3
> TTotal +1
> Naughty +1
> ...


Excellent news Mark - great turn out.

How many cars are they allowing on our pitch on the Quay this year?

As I said at the Rep meet.... Can I bag a space please  ....Pretty Please :-*

Also can we get some firm details up for the cruise from the Sir John Barleycorn pub? I need to plan my little cruise down so would be handy to know times if possible - John suggested 4:30 on a previous post.

Ta


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I wonder if there'll be any shrimp on the barbie?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > A quick Tally of those coming so far. For the numbers I will assume 2 per car unless stated otherwise.
> ...


Item one
The TTOC pitch will accommodate 5 cars (6 at a push).
As a TTOC stand it needs to be cars occupied by drivers who are willing to promote the club.
The list so far is:
Jog
TTotal
Mighty Tee
Naughty
Vic
Clive??????
I hope this does'nt upset anyone.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

I'm deeply hurt. I may have to console myself in the usual way... anyone fancy joining me for a pint?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Cruise thread started
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64244


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

wilbur101 said:


> I'm deeply hurt. I may have to console myself in the usual way... anyone fancy joining me for a pint?


im gutted, I will join you m8


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> wilbur101 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm deeply hurt. I may have to console myself in the usual way... anyone fancy joining me for a pint?
> ...


Me too, its a them and us then. well if there on the stand were on the Boat at the Bar.

They can fetch their own drinks :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > wilbur101 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Miserable Bar-Stewards :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

wilbur101 said:


> I'm deeply hurt. I may have to console myself in the usual way... anyone fancy joining me for a pint?


Oh no!

Go on then


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

just over 2 weeks to go 8)

has anybody pre booked the sunshine ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've put in an order with Poole Audi Marketing for another evening of brilliant blue skies like last year. They said they will see what they can do 

Was - there's a cruise to Poole thread on the next page - the plans for our little mini-cruise are on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Nath (May 17, 2006)

Good evening everyone,

I was just wonderingI may be able to make it to Poole on Friday (my first event!) How much notice do I need to give? I probably won't know until Thursday/Friday morning at the latest!

Thanks

Nath


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Nath, the more the merrier! If you're in a TT (which I assume you are!) just turn up on time and park up, you'd be warmly welcomed.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nath said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> I was just wonderingI may be able to make it to Poole on Friday (my first event!) How much notice do I need to give? I probably won't know until Thursday/Friday morning at the latest!
> 
> ...


As Jay says Nath - just turn up and park - they will only let TTs into the Quay road anyway 

If your coming from Alton, maybe you could join us all here and cruise into Poole with the rest of us


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

I've also booked with Poole Audi and will try to make the meet at SJB near M27, J1

Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mlarner said:


> I've also booked with Poole Audi and will try to make the meet at SJB near M27, J1
> 
> Mervyn & Natalie


Excelent - another one for the cruise. Anyone know how many are meeting at the SJB?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Should be quite a few at this rate, would guess 12 ish, getting closer by the minute too!

Will be nice to meet all the new guys and gals, lets all make sure that we make a good effort to make them feel very welcome


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Should be quite a few at this rate, would guess 12 ish, getting closer by the minute too!
> 
> Will be nice to meet all the new guys and gals, lets all make sure that we make a good effort to make them feel very welcome


Wouldn't be surprised if it's more than that John - there are going to be 5 in my little cruise alone


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Maybe John should be listing those meeting at the SJB? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Maybe John should be listing those meeting at the SJB? :roll:


Well, I'll start the ball rolling:

NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy
thebears & Miss Bears
JayGemson
was
TTej



......or should this be in the Cruise to Poole thread :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Maybe John should be listing those meeting at the SJB? :roll:


You am de secretary to Jog not me matey ! :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Shall I..............

Shant I..........

Shall I............

Shant I.............

:?

:wink:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Right...

Who's staying overnight and where are you staying?

I'm still deciding on whether to stay in Poole. There's a band I want to see in Weymouth later on Friday night, so I may stay over there instead. Then cruising back to Winchester on Saturday morning for the Hat Fair and afterwards down to Southampton on Saturday night for The Maccabees and SixNationState at Lennons.

It's a big weekend kids!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe John should be listing those meeting at the SJB? :roll:
> ...


But as it is your thread m8y you can edit post 1 

And since when have I been Jog's secretary? I bend over for no-body


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> Shall I..............
> 
> Shant I..........
> 
> ...


Where have you been matey boy ? 

We missed you Kev !


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

wilbur101 said:


> Right...
> 
> Who's staying overnight and where are you staying?
> 
> ...


The Mansion house! i belive myself, NaughTTy, Was & Tej are all stopping there.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I..............
> ...


Been a busy boy!

Left job, set up my own business, in throws of moving to LA!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > kevtoTTy said:
> ...


W T F ?????????

And Bev ? :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

TTotal said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


If she behaves herself, she'll be allowed to come :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

P H E W ! 

T F F T .........

Really look forward to catching up , so does Helen.

J x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> wilbur101 said:
> 
> 
> > Right...
> ...


Apparantly there's a Greek wedding going on there that night so it may be a bit busy - Was didn't manage to get the online discount price he told me. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


Ah, but the Cruise thread was started by Jog :wink: :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Paul


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Its looks like its going to be a warm one guys and girls...... [smiley=sunny.gif]

Really excited now roll on tomorrow!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

S C O R C H E O 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTotal said:


> S C O R C H E O 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


i think we should have one thread now, the crusie thread!!!

Weather report
























[/quote]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry guys won't be there i'm afraid 

WC quarter finals


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry guys won't be there i'm afraid
> 
> WC quarter finals


Wow... didn't know you played!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He's joking Steve, he wouldnt let his mates down :lol:


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> He's joking Steve, he wouldnt let his mates down :lol:


Of course... surely no-one would let their mates down because they would rather watch TV.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

wilbur101 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > He's joking Steve, he wouldnt let his mates down :lol:
> ...


TV - indoors?
TT - Outdoors?

You are the weakest link :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

The sun has got his hat on, hip hip hip hooray [smiley=sunny.gif]

Who else is looking forward to some more of this tomorrow night?









I am!!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Fish & Chips out of paper......Ummmmmmmhhhhhhh


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey Jay, look at this from a few weeks ago , the Tuesday bikers night is every Tuesday from April to September 4,000 bikes


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Right, we need 4,000 TTs on Poole quay!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ha ha ha, looking at that pic there are less then 50 - if we manage 70 tomorrow I'll buy you a Mk11 :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Ha ha ha, looking at that pic there are less then 50 - if we manage 70 tomorrow I'll buy you a Mk11 :lol:


Now there is a challenge which could end up costing Mr TTotal a lot of money :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha ha, looking at that pic there are less then 50 - if we manage 70 tomorrow I'll buy you a Mk11 :lol:
> ...


Yeh?

Any idea how mant years it will be before we actually see the Mk11

As opposed to the Mk2 :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

John,

You did the Quay on the bike and never told me??? I'm hurt :wink:

Now, if Digi really isn't going tomorrow then PLEASE can someone else take me?????


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Now, if Digi really isn't going tomorrow then PLEASE can someone else take me?????


I have a spare seat on the way down, if you can get to the John Barleycorn. but I'm staying the night in Poole... but I'm sure you could get a lift back...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am gutted    I will be stuck in Hertford to at least 4pm so by the time I got to Poole it would be just about time to turn around and head home, as I have to be at Gatwick at just after 4am to fly out to Spain.

So have a good one the weather is great for the event and I will see you all at Gaydon


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Ah vic, gutted mate. Enjoy your holiday though and see you at Gaydon.

Guy, can't help you as I already have a passenger, sorry


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for all involved in the organisation for last night throughly enjoyed myself and chris my friend from regal was very impressed with all aspects of the night.


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Many thanks for last night, throughly enjoyed ourselves on our TT's first outing. Being amongst other TTs almost made the traffic jam on the A31 enjoyable! Great when we turned off and went through the New Forest. Very friendly and welcoming. We will be back!

Mervyn & Natalie


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Another great Southern Meet  however I would like to make 2 comments:

1) Who got a flag pole which only "just" fits in a coupe? Could it not be re-engineered to have shorter sections which will fit in the boot?

2) Can regional reps be supplied with contruction information for the said flag pole :wink:

Mark - dont forget to remind me to take the pole to HMC :roll:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys and girls.

It was great to catch up with you all again yesterday (even though there was a little too many of 'who are you?' comments :wink: )

Well done for Taj for winning the Car of the Event award (I'm sure you and the others that stayed down made the most of the restuarant vouchers and plonk!)

99% sure Bev and Kev will see you all at Gaydon.

Here's a few pictures:

Kev


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Congrats TTej, your car is looking awesome as usual.

Wish I could have been there


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Fantastic night! My passenger, Sam, couldn't believe how good it was... "Vauxhall would never do anything like this" 

Great to see everyone there and the TTs were looking stunning too.

Some of my photos here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?p=708795


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just got back!!

Absolutely fantastic trip 8) Great company, great cruising, great company and great cars 

Many thanks to Poole Audi for organising and laying on the barbie, boat & bar - nice touch.

Many congrats to Tej for winning and yes, we did put the voucher to good use - went Da Vinci's - a superb Italian on the quay with probably the biggest pepper grinder in the world :lol: (I'm sure the pics will be posted later - I have a suspicion that a new thread will be started about the rest of the night and today too :wink:

Apart from the accident that held us up and forced us to take a slightly less direct route to Poole (hope no-one got badly hurt  ), I think the only disappointment was the turn-out on the main quay road this year - I think John counted only 47 cars :?

Thanks also to Rob for taking me out in your roadster - I think my wallet may be taking a bashing pretty soon - I let you know :wink:

Pics will follow when I've had some sleep :roll:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Just got back from a great night, 3am into bed after a heavy night on the beer with Tej, Paul, Was, Ella, Jacs and Steve for the later part, so many things happend to remeber them all!!

I'll get the photos of the camera and post them soon, Footy about to start.

_Floating rings_ :roll:

Dale


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lovely to catch up with some old :roll: and new  friends feeling much better now must have been the dodgy burger...

For next year can we leave the SJB pub at 4 latest and get there in time to park up and organise ourselves without the rush?

TTej - great effort matey :-*

Kev - Glad you aint off to the USA 

Cheers all

J & H


----------

